# Brisket wrapping question + temp probe placement



## fuzz415 (Dec 11, 2018)

hey guys, just finished my first brisket cook. 14lb packer USDA prime, on a 22" WSM, cooked total of 12 hours at 250F. this was my longest cook to date, and also my first overnight cook.

my question is in regards to wrapping, as i understand, its fairly standard to wrap in the 160F range. MY plan was to do so as well, using butcher paper. the primary reason for this is to power pass the stall and also helping keep the brisket juicy.

that being said, i started the cook at 11pm, knowing that the briskets could potentially take up to 1.5 hours a pound (max time of 21 hours.). i placed the temp probe in the thickest part of the point, lengthwise.  i was watching fire and temps until about 1am, temp was rock steady between 250-260. i ended up falling asleep at around 130, last time i checked temp it was 252. my alarm woke me up around 530am, temp was 249 (sweet!). the IT read 178F, at this point it crossed my mind, "should i even wrap this brisket?". however, it was 530 in the morning, and i was EFF this im awake on saturday at 530, this B is about to get wrapped lol

went back to sleep and woke up again at 830 - smoker temp was still 249, unwrapped, and probed temp still 180 -_-
im thinking maybe because i didnt wrap the paper tight enough, and the butcher paper actually stalled the brisket or maybe the 5-8am wind chill kicked in or something. scratching my head, wondering what happened, i close cover and check again at 1030. At 1030, i check again, everything is probe tender and mega jiggly - however the probes were reading 190 in some places on the point and 199 in others, so i figured give it another 30 minutes. pulled at 11am, still temp readings all over the place 190-200, but all the signs pointed to done, probe tender and super jiggles. Went from WSM to rest for 20 minutes on the counter, then into a cooler with blankets for 2 hours.

when carving, brisket passed bend and pull test, was very juicy and very good.

now after all that, my questions: is should i have wrapped if it was at 178 when i woke up?
would a loose butcher paper, introduce a stall if not wrapped correctly?
where do people put their temp probe? i have heard some people put in the point, others in the flat?

pic below when i pulled the brisket off


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, first things first: that is a mighty fine looking brisket. Nicely done. As far as the probe, I place a couple of them in the flat to get a better idea of the IT. That said, as you know, the brisket is done when it's done (easily probes) and not some predefined temperature.

I can't think of a reason that wrapping would "introduce a stall" as you mentioned, but others may weigh in on this. I personally would not have wrapped if the IT was already 178, but it looks like it turned out just fine for you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice looking brisket there guy I do not wrap and still have juicy briskets.

Warren


----------



## schlotz (Dec 12, 2018)

Usually in the thickest part of the flat. Having another in the point is a good idea (just not positioned in the fat section between it and the flat). In the end it's all about being probe tender vs IT.


----------



## fuzz415 (Dec 12, 2018)

thanks for the info guy! yes, i tried to imply the signs on the brisket were done but temps werent saying so. after some reading, i have come across that Prime Briskets maybe typically finish a bit lower end of 195-205F. however when you probe a cooked brisket, theres something about when your probe just SLIIIIIDES in, like damn! i cant wait to eat that. i will re calibrate to temp is secondary method and probe tender as primary, i was reverse previously. 

also my wife messed up on my jiggle pics. lol im at the smoker poking my brisket to watch it jiggle and my wife wants to keep taking stills instead of a video -_-


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2018)

Wrapping in butcher paper can be tough. The one time I used it - the wrap sorta unfolded/came apart. I personally like to use a disposable foil pan with a rack in it to set the brisket on. That way the brisket isn't sitting directly in the broth or juice that I've added to the pan. Using a pan is also quicker so the meat isn't away from the heat source for to long. As for the temps not rising quickly you may have had the probe tip sitting in a fatty section. I like to put my probe in the thickest part of the flat thru the side of the brisket. That way I know I'm not to deep or to shallow.

Chris


----------

